# 2016 Food/drink/health changes and updates. Whats your plan?



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I've been slowly regaining my health back over the last few years. I'm way more active, trying to eat better(once in awhile), and less drinking. I'm putting my plan for 2016 together before it gets here so the fridge and pantry will be thinned out on the bad stuff. One thing I notice is how unsupportive people can be. Everyone from my wife to other friends and family look at me strange and make remarks if I stop at two beers or eat less. I still have 40 lbs to go on my weight loss and want to do 40 in 2016. I plan on doing this by upping my fitness by 25-50%, reduce sugars, carbs, and meats by 50%, and increase veggies and low carb fruit by 50%. I've been tracking carbs and meat protein lately and its all too easy to overlook over doing it. I plan on giving updates and would like to hear about your story too.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I believe in making resolutions I know I can keep. So for 2016 I resolve to drink more, eat more junk food, and exercise less. 


All seriousness aside, I stopped drinking beer when my kids were small. I wanted to set an example. Salt is banished from the table. I have not salted my food in over 30 years. On the go fast food is usually a salad instead of a burger/fries, and dinner at home is now twice the veggies and half the entree, aiming for the Mediterranean diet. I still enjoy the occasional steak with ice cream for dessert, but it is a rare treat, not regular fare.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well I was able to adjust my diet a bit before the turn of the year so it wasn't such a shock. One new thing I'm toying with the idea of is fasting for 16-24 hours at a time. I've been reading people burn way more fat and get their blood sugar, blood pressure, and cholesterol back in line real quick doing that. Its so cold and windy out today I haven't had a chance to do much other than some weights and treadmill. I think when the weather breaks it will easier to stay active and away from food.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

A year and a half ago the Doc told me I was pre-diabetic, and besides the Health Insurance issues, and perhaps need for injections....

So learned to shop the perimeter of the store and to read the label. Veggies and fruits replaced the processed junk food. It took a couple of weeks to recalibrate the sweet tooth. After that? Apples, pears, oranges, grapes, celery and carrots taste so fricken good. Best of all, the food you now eat doesn't make you hungry again in 1/2 hour.

So far I'm not eating in calories what is burnt in exercise, and so the weight is dropping 3-5 pounds/month. Over 18 months I'm down 75 pounds.

"We get fat because we stop playing like children"


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

milliesand said:


> So far I'm not eating in calories what is burnt in exercise, and so the weight is dropping 3-5 pounds/month. Over 18 months I'm down 75 pounds.


That is awesome!

Love hearing stories like that


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

That I great. You probably feel much younger too.


----------



## BR46 (Nov 15, 2015)

10 years ago I was diagnosed as a type 2 diabetic. I made a lot of changes in the diet but in the past few years. I lost 60 pounds and the wife lost 10. In 2014 / 15 we made more changes in the diet by going more clean eating. In 2015 my wife and I cut meat consumption in the diet by about 75%, cut alcohol to about 1 or 2 drinks a week. We keep track of carbohydrates and exercise every day. 
At work I get strange looks and remarks about my diet because now a snack is kale chips or dehydrated spinach instead of potato chips. 
We missed our goal of running a marathon or a half marathon. We did travel to 4 drifrent states to go mountain biking. We competed in our first Duathlons and planning on competing in more. 
For the new year we are still planning on training for running a marathon and I always had a dream of competing in a triathlon but my swimming needs help. My wife works with a guy who does triathlon and his strong part is the swim. 
We are planning on working together on my swimming technique so I can try to achieve my goal. 


I'm amazed at the number of people who would rather take a pill or a shot instead of getting rid of the food that is making them sick.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

FWIW, I noticed PBS is airing "In Defense Of Food". Might be worth recording?


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

I made a drastic change myself 2 years ago by going ketogenic/primal.

I made sure to not depend on anyone at all, for food or support. I made my own meals and most of the time had to go buy my own food on an almost daily basis.

Eventually my wife and some of my kids joined me, but regardless of the diet change you make I would advise that you think it out well in advance. Find out as many recipe's and type of foods you would like that are allowed. 

Truth is that it's more a lifestyle change and to do it successfully required it be thoroughly enjoyable and sustainable.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

I am 56 years old 5'6" hover around 130 lbs, and graduated high school at 120 lbs. I am now in the best shape I have ever been in! I have never had a serious problem with weight but when I hit 151 lbs maybe 8-10 years ago I said, THATS IT! The thing I tell people is to get a scale, and USE IT, everyday! If I go up I know I have to eat less, exercise more or both, if I go down I can eat whatever I want!

On Feb 5th 2016 it will be 11 years I have not drank alcohol. I don't need it and will never drink again. It makes you do things that you would not normally do. With that said I don't think a social drink is a problem. Although, it could be if it makes you eat or do other things you would not do that drinking allows you to do. You need to take control of your life, be strong, and stick to what you know is right and how you want your life to be. Only you can do that!

Discipline is what it is. It is easy to let your guard down and do something you may not normally to. BUT, it takes a stronger person to take control of their life and not let others influence your decisions in life. Someone will be out there alway's trying to tempt your efforts to do something that you are trying to change. Make that change for yourself not for someone else. You can do it, only you can take that next step to change. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

You can’t out-train a bad diet. My goal is to eat clean, avoid processed foods, read labels and continue eating plant-based foods. 

My plan for 2016 is to continue to keep my diet and nutrition goals simple and achievable. Stick with my workout schedule and diet. It's helped me overcome injuries in 2015, made me stronger, look and feel healthier. I'm in my mid 50's and I can't take my health for granted. Injuries, cancer etc are unexpected but it's important that even when you want change to happen, is to never give up.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well just as in 2015 I have so far been able to get plenty of exercise so far daily and eat plenty of veggies and fruit. I do occasionally slip in a piece of bread or bacon which I'm not proud of but I'm not straying too far from the good side. Its like 10 degrees here for the daily highs so when it gets back into the 40's and 50's I'll be in the house less and out biking and hiking. Treadmills are boring.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

My wife and I juice 1-2 times a day and it's made a huge impact on the way we look and feel. I've never cared to eat large quantities of veggies straight out, but when mixed with fruits in a juice blend they're not so noticeable.


----------

